# Excaliber Training Stable Congress Results



## TomEHawk (Aug 10, 2010)

*RFP River Of Time*

Modern Broodmare Champion

Modern Mare Senior Champion Over

Modern Mare Grand Champion Over

Modern Mare & Foal Champion

Modern Liberty Champion

*RFP The Time Has Come*

Modern Gelding Senior Champion

Modern Gelding Grand Champion

Modern Gelding Amateur Owned & Shown Champion

Modern Gelding Amateur Incentive Champion

Modern Youth Roadster Champion

*RFP Timed To Perfection*

Reserve Modern Stallion Champion Under

Reserve Modern Stallion Senior Champion Under

Reserve Modern Stallion Grand Champion Under

Modern Harness Champion Under

Modern Harness Stakes Under

*RFP Wy Wor E.*

Reserve Modern Pleasure Stallion Foal of Current Year Champion

Modern Mare & Foal Champion

*Legacy's First Love*

Modern Ladies Roadster Champion

Top Five Modern Open Roadster Under

*Brush Creek's Magic Spell*

Top Five Classic Roadster Open

Top Five Youth Classic Pleasure

Top Five Classic Pleasure Open Under

Top Five Classic Pleasure Amateur

Top Five Classic Pleasure Stakes under

*Bar Z's Lovestruck Baby*

Reserve Classic Liberty Champion

Top Five Classic Mares 3-4 Years Old Over

Top Ten Classic Youth Mares

*JC's Affectation*

Reserve Classic Mare Owned Bred & Shown By Champion

Top Ten Classic Mare Yearling

Top Ten Classic Mare Amateur Incentive

Top Ten Classic Mare Yearling Futurity

*JC's Pretty Penny*

Reserve Foundation Mare Yearling Futurity

Top Five Foundation Mare Yearling

*Excaliber's Lou E. Lou E.*

Modern Stallion Foal of Current Year Champion

Reserve Modern Stallion Jr. Champion

*Excaliber's Bada Bing Bada Boom*

Modern Youth Showmanship Champion

ASPR Youth Harness Champion

ASPR Youth Halter Mare or Gelding Champion

Reserve Modern Youth Harness Champion

Reserve Modern Harness Futurity Champion

Reserve ASPR Youth Showmanship Champion

*Excaliber's Average Jo E.*

Reserve Classic Stallion Foal of Current Year Champion

3rd Classic Sweepstakes

*Tom E. Lee Of Excaliber*

Modern Pleasure Youth Gelding or Mare Champion

Modern Pleasure Gelding 2 Year Old Champion Over

Modern Pleasure Gelding Jr. Champion Over

*Excaliber's Dirt E. Diana*

Top Five Foundation Youth Mare

Top Five Foundation Mare Foal Of Current Year

*Excaliber's King Charlemange*

Classic Youth Showmanship Champion

Top Ten Classic Youth Jumper

*D&S Tom E. Hawk*

Top Five Classic Adult Jumper

*Excaliber's High Society Lad E.*

Top Five Classic Mare Youth Halter
​


----------



## ahrobertspony (Aug 10, 2010)

exspony said:


> *RFP River Of Time*
> 
> Modern Broodmare Champion
> 
> ...


----------



## Mominis (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TomEHawk (Aug 11, 2010)

I forgot to add these to this list.

*Amy Roberts*

Reserve Modern Amateur High Point Champion

*Taylor Prince*

ASPR Youth 13-17 Boy High Point Champion

Modern Youth 13-17 Boy High Point Champion

Reserve Overall Youth High Point Champion

Though she only showed one pony out of our stable, I still consider her apart of our stable;

*Julie Zander*

ASPR Youth 13-17 Girl High Point Champion

Modern Youth 13-17 Girl High Point Champion

Classic Youth 13-17 Girl High Point Champion

Overall Youth High Point Champion
​


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Jason & Brenda. Sounds like you had a busy - and successful! - Congress!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations Jason, Brenda and your clients!




But your success doesn't surprise me as all your horses always look spendid and are ready for the ring! It's great to see your hard work recognized.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations to Excaliber and Clients!


----------

